# Digicam gesucht



## Tomson (25. Januar 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich habe momentan eine Casio Exilim Z-40,
also mit 4,0 Megapixeln.
Ich glaube meine Cam hat eine kleine Macke,
weil "Freiluftfotos" zu hell werden. 
Nachtaufnahmen werden generell nicht so gut.

So, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Digicam.
Ich habe schon die Casio Exilim Z-120 mit 7,2 Mega-
Pixeln und vielen Features im Auge.
Diese kostet so etwa 220€, viel mehr will ich auch
nicht ausgeben.

Nun meine Frage:
Ist die Ex Z-120 gut? Hat schon jmd. Erfahrungen mit 
dieser gemacht? Empfehlenswert?
Oder würdet ihr mir eher davon abraten und mir eine
andere vorschlagen und empfehlen?

Als beiläufige Frage, würde ich noch gern wissen,
mit wieviel Euro ich z.B. bei eBay für meine
alte Digicam rechnen kann?

Über Hilfe von euch wäre ich sehr dankbar!
mfg Thomas


----------



## Tomson (29. Januar 2006)

man scheint hier nicht gerade 
auf enormen anklang zu treffen.


----------

